# * My makeup area & Freelance kit *



## MissPumpkin (May 1, 2011)

Hello girls!

  	Here's my makeup area, I just need to add a mirror with some lightbulbs and it will be complete!

  	Hope you like it


----------



## MissPumpkin (May 1, 2011)

Oh, I forgot to add a bigger pic in case someone wants to see it with more detail: http://i53.tinypic.com/21159ad.jpg


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 1, 2011)

Oh, I love it! Where did you get that perfect spacious table with the lovely wide drawers? Everything looks so pristine!  Do you keep MU in the drawers too is your collection all in your upper drawers? I would love to see pics of that so I may get happily jealous!!  xo


----------



## MissPumpkin (May 1, 2011)

I actually put it together myself, with a couple chest of drawers, and a matching wooden board!  I have makeup in the first 3 drawers of the right chest, 4th drawer is hair accesories and what not.

  	The chest on the left is full of random stuff, old notes from uni, folders... and lots of scrapbooking materials!

  	I shall take pics and post them soon!


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 1, 2011)

Wow, that is amazing how well it all ended up fitting together and looking like a perfect set! I can't wait to see more pictures!!


----------



## nunu (May 1, 2011)

Cute area!


----------



## dinah402 (May 1, 2011)

MissPumpkin said:


> I actually put it together myself, with a couple chest of drawers, and a matching wooden board!  I have makeup in the first 3 drawers of the right chest, 4th drawer is hair accesories and what not.
> 
> The chest on the left is full of random stuff, old notes from uni, folders... and lots of scrapbooking materials!
> 
> I shall take pics and post them soon!


	That's very creative!  Also, where did you get the little black drawers?


----------



## LMD84 (May 1, 2011)

wow! this is so awesome! congrats! you have a beautiful make up area!


----------



## heart (May 1, 2011)

oooh i love it.  it's so clean and open.  i love it!


----------



## Amber714 (May 1, 2011)

How cute!! I love this...I need to get something like this for myself


----------



## bronzedhoney (May 1, 2011)

Love it !!!


----------



## keetuh (May 2, 2011)

dinah402 said:


> That's very creative!  Also, where did you get the little black drawers?


  	this!


----------



## MissPumpkin (May 2, 2011)

Thanks so much girls! The little black drawers are a display set from a brand I did some demos for, but you can find similar stuff on Ebay if you search for "jeweller's cases/drawers"

  	I actually sat down to organize everything today and I was able to downsize to 3 big drawers (little cream colour traincase is my airbrush, and the bigger traincase is full of makeup as well!)






  	And this is my freelance kit!!


----------



## 2browneyes (May 2, 2011)

Nice area....very organized.


----------



## MissPumpkin (May 2, 2011)

Thank you! I try to be extremely clean and organized with my working tools, hehehe!


----------



## heart (May 2, 2011)

oh i love your kit too.  may i ask what brand your case is?


----------



## naturallyfab (May 4, 2011)

I love the corkboard! So cute!


----------



## Diva4eva122 (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice setup


----------



## MissPumpkin (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks girls! I'm moving soon for work reasons and I'm going to miss my set up sooo much!!


----------



## Monidoll4u (May 17, 2012)

so organize...love it!


----------



## anne082 (Jul 24, 2012)

Very pretty setup ,it's so clean and organized


----------



## colormeblue (Jan 25, 2013)

[h=2]Love your freelance kit!!!! it's so immaculate!!!!!!!!!![/h]


----------

